# Seiko 7025 Diver



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

Seiko 7025

What do you guys think?? I can't find any info on this


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

Ooops that link didn't work

Try again with this


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Don't think I've seen that model before either, however have a search on the SCWF and you should be able to find some info 

BTW Looks to be in good shape


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

PhilM said:


> Don't think I've seen that model before either, however have a search on the SCWF and you should be able to find some info
> 
> BTW Looks to be in good shape


Thanks Phil, according to the forum, its a Faux diver, looks like a diver but isn't. Quite collectable.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

If it stays fairly low I would still go for it


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

These square cased Seiko's pop up fairly often on ebay. There seems to be two versions of this watch

the 7025 model which is in your post and the earlier calibre 7005.

I had the 7005 model from 1974, the one in your link is I believe from 1977 (based on the caseback design)

The difference between the two are the bezel, the movement and the script on the dial - the earlier version having 'water70resist'

The hands are very similar to the 6217 diver, as is the dial.

Here's a pic of the one I had........



















I personally think Â£50 is a bit steep for non 70resist dial, but good luck if you go for it

Regards

Derek


----------

